# DIY thread.



## punkkus (Sep 12, 2006)

I apologize if this is not the best spot for this topic, but I've seen a similar DIY thread and thought one would be useful here for making things to sell, barter with, and whatnot. Here's a place to post pics of things you made, ask questions, give tips, discuss DIY, etc.










I made the skeleton stencil using different images all collaged together and then spraypainted it onto heavy canvas to use as a back patch. I've heard that laminating your picture before cutting it into a stencil makes it easier and more durable if you got the time & resources.

The stormtrooper is NOT mine, but I wanted to show it as an example of a two-toned stencil. Stencilpunks is another good site for DIY style stencils.













You can dumpster old metal hangers and use them to make chainmail jewlery and armor. I've made some different bracelets & a chainmail bumflap already. You can even make a chainmail hacky! (3rd pic shown for example only, not mine.) 

How to make Chainmail:
Just coil the hanger wire around a straight rod or stick, then cut a straight line down the middle of the newly wrapped coil with pliers or bolt cutters(preferably). This will leave you with rings to make into patterns. 

How to make a soft DIY hacky sack:
1. Put some popcorn kernals or sand into a dumpstered ballon or pantyhose and tie it off.
2. Then put that into an old sock and cut off the end of the sock containing the contents from part 1, then sew it up & you're ready to go.

Post edited by: punkkus, at: 2006/09/13 05:47


----------



## Matt Derrick (Sep 13, 2006)

awesome post, i created a new category for this kinda thing and moved your post there


----------



## stinkpickle (Jan 17, 2007)

here it goes.. A BEANIE FANNY PACK! i've never sold one, but i've only made one personal one that has actually had offers. it's very simple to make and a`gnarly handy companion on the road and all the time, it holds my books, my cards, an inhaler, some bugler, some zig zags, sometimes a piece, thread, needles, nail clippers, knives and much more!

Materials(all fairly easy to shoplift )
1 beanie.. i guess cotton. it's a beanie so it's made to stretch.

1 zipper about eight inches long lengths vary depending on size of beanie

1 well fuck some sor of strap, a belt, a buckle be creative mine is made of that stuff you pull to tighten and size up your backpack
***************************************************
cool optional accesoriesB) 

i used to have this homeless man bag i used back when i was younger it was a small strapless leather purse.. but anyways there was a tiny little hidden zipper pocket in it, so i cut it out and sewed it on the front for needles and threads eyedrops etc.

Clips.. good for holding things




SEW IT ALL TOGETHER!!!!
and it's vegan friendly

Post edited by: veganator, at: 2007/01/17 13:40

Post edited by: veganator, at: 2007/01/17 13:45


----------



## danvan (Jan 18, 2007)

DIY darts




you can kinda see how they are made

4 matches with the heads cut off 
1 needle 
tape
card like from cereal box or sumthing 

and i like to put a drop or so of super glue in the bit where the needle is so it doesnt pull out when you pull the dart outta what it was in 

they stick in heaps of stuff 
like plaster board wall (dry wall is that what you call it in the us or is that different?)
or foam or whatever

Post edited by: danvan, at: 2007/01/18 17:41


----------



## Gutters (Jan 20, 2007)

<Spange>

Get a medium size pocket and sew some clasps on the top of the pocket and sew a zipper at the top and sew some material on the front of it to provide more pockets...

<Sleeping>

Go to any shopping cart and cut the kiddie belts off them viola straps

<Sewing>

Take a back patch and sew a shirt on to it making sure it has a divider in it (you will have to fold the shirt in half) sew it all around putting a zipper on the top. It's perfect for holding your needles, pliers, thread (floss) and patches... or anything else.


----------



## spaz1972 (Nov 28, 2007)

i love DIY, ive made a man purse and my own jacket complete with studs that i stole from belts. and its 100% leather free and kool.


----------



## bananathrash (Dec 11, 2007)

my mom makes craploads of chainmail stuff.


----------

